# To pick up coffee



## ecorralest101

Hello guys,

My name is Eduardo. My question is this: How can I say in Tagalog, "She went to pick up coffee"?







Thanks for your time.


----------



## mataripis

Kumuha sya ng kape.


----------



## ecorralest101

Thank you, sir.


----------

